# Building Thunder Storm tips wanted



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

what be you trying to make?
super stock?
thats all the hot stock arm is good for

on any car uses the bigger shoe spring and reduce the tension if needed for a ss
silver bigfoot
008 springs


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

you know i am wacked!
if the motor will push it, I am 8/21 man, not for speed but reducing the punch coming out of a turn

So you racer that like punch might try a 6/30 combo:wave::tongue:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

swapping pinions is easy

give a try and see what u like


tape???

rtv silcone:dude:


----------

